# Nikon d40x a good camera?



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

A friend just offered to sell me his d40x for £280 with extra battery 

Is it worth it


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

You can probably get it for that brand new! But yeah its great! I love mine


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i would say no,

there is not much difference between the d40 and the d40x, obviously there is but its not a significant ammount imo.

you can buy a new d40 with two year warranty for approx £275

id buy the brand new kit


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The D40x is an entry level DSLR but it is very good, however £280 for a second hand one is a bit steep.

As other have said you can get a D40 with a kit lens for the same money brand new with a 2 year warranty. the main difference between the D40 & D40x is the D40 has 6 megapixels and the D40x has 10.2 unless you are going to print over A3 size this is of no real consequence! In fact it can actually be an advantage as in low light situations when you put the ISO sensitivity up the D40 will produce slightly cleaner and less noisy images than the D40x.


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Should have pointed out camera is only 8 weeks old at most. And doesnt include a lens. it still have the remaining warranty. 

I would prefer the d40x ive seen it new for £280 so what should he be selling me it for


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd agree with estoril. I bought a D40X with twin lens kit for less than £400. As said previously you can get a spanking D40 for the price your mate is wanting second hand. Also as RM said there isn't much between the D40 and D40X anyway.


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

CraigRx8 said:


> Should have pointed out camera is only 8 weeks old at most. And doesnt include a lens. it still have the remaining warranty.
> 
> I would prefer the d40x ive seen it new for £280 so what should he be selling me it for


£200 max, specially if it doesnt come with any lenses!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

D40x with lit lens brand new £329 with 3 year warranty, so lets say a brand new kit lens is worth £65 so £329 minus £65 = £264. So basically he is charging above the odds even if it were a brand new never been used camera. For an 8 week old camera i'd be offering £200.

http://www.wilkinson.co.uk/store/product.php?productid=17732


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks very much, any other entry level cameras worth looking at


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The D40 is really good, the canon such as the 400d are rated by a lot of people but i don't like them as IMO they feel cheap and toy like.

Sony do a cracking A200 however whilst (as much as it pains me to admit) is a better camera than the nikon and comes with a better kit lens, the downside is it is a limited system with fewer accesories. As such if you really get in to photography in a few years you will be forced to change to either canon or nikon and it will be a lot more expensive than starting a nikon/canon system now.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I went to curry to try both camera's out and went with the 400d mainly because it didnt feel that cheap tbh compared with the D40, 10mp on the canon, 6mp on the Nikon also it fitted in my grip alot better too, found the D40 a tad small.

I took advice from these guys and went to test them first.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It's all down to personal preference i perfer the feel of the Nikons and think the canon feels a bit cheap, eqaully there are plenty who think the opposite! Image wise and spec wise there isn't that much difference so feeling comfortable with the comaera is a much bigger factor!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I think the issue here is not the camera or the brand.
When you buy a Nikon or a Canon you are buying in to a system, so what you need to ask your self is.. what system suits my photographic needs better?
They both have their strengths and weaknesses, so do your home work, look at what each system offers and how that would suit you, then make a decision as to which camera to buy .


----------



## nmdbase (Jul 13, 2008)

Try the pentax k100d


----------

